# 1982 mk1 convertible 1.7L overheating



## Masonday32 (Oct 24, 2014)

My golf us a cracked radiator and after replacing it, it said it was still hot. I replaced the thermostat and the thermo fan switch also. What else could it be? I'm fairly new to volkswagens so help would be appreciated!


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

Unplug the fan and hook a jumper lead to the battery or other 12v source to see if the fan kicks on. If it doesn't check all the wiring to look for broken or corroded wire which is very common for mk1 and mk2 cars, especially since they are so old. If the wiring looks solid, replace the fan. If it does come on, then make sure the system is properly bled to get rid of any air bubbles. 

As a side not, on my mk1 GTI and my mk2 cars, I replace the fans with a flexalite electric version and it worked better than factory. Good luck.


----------

